# downhill-freeride



## Luigi (May 6, 2007)

I'm looking for Casa Leo's phone number


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Que onda Luigi bienvenido! Soy Rodrigo del ajusco

El telefono es el 55 90 29 97

Date una vuelta por los foros de DH/FR luego hay cosas interesantes en especial del usuario ZackDank


----------



## Luigi (May 6, 2007)

Hola Rodrigo, gracias!!! este fin de semana no voy a poder ir al ajusco porque me voy a Acapulco pero para el próximo nos vemos el domingo por allá, por cierto necesito los tornillos que agarran el mount disc brake system de mi marzocchi 66, crees que los pueda conseguir en Casa Leo ??


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mount disc brake system? Osea los bolts que agarran al freno/adaptador del freno? SI es asi, puedes comprarlos en cualquier ferreteria


----------



## Luigi (May 6, 2007)

si exactamente los bolts o tornillos que agarran las suspension con la montadura del caliper


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

SI pues ve a culalquier tienda de bicis y deben de tener, si no pues en una ferreteria chance y tienen...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Luigi said:


> si exactamente los bolts o tornillos que agarran las suspension con la montadura del caliper


Si no los tienes, va a estar dificil... pero si encuentras la medida, en cualquier ferreteria.

Cualquier tornillo de grado 5, 8.8 o superior te sirve. Creo que si son para el caliper o el adaptador, son tornillos de cabeza allen de 5mm de cuerda M6... el largo no lo se. Pero compra unos de rosca corrida y cortalos a la medida.

Yo encontre los tornillos para mis calipers Magura en una ferreteria de la Colonia Pensil, por unos 10 pesos... en grado superior a los Magura! (Magura usa 8.8, yo use 12.9).

Vale la pena buscar.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Ah por cierto. Luigi es el tipo que dice que su Cannondale Gemini con un 66 es su bici para darle al XC :eekster: :eekster: Y si sube como con una de XC...
La de uso mas rudo es una V10


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Es una de las unicas personas que he visto que sube el Mirador sin parar, o que sube al puesto antes de la virgen en una Santa Cruz V10


----------



## pol (Aug 3, 2005)

Lo que nadie de aquí sabe es que Luigi es un CrossContryero de closet. Dicen las malas lenguas que se aparece los martes o miércoles (para que nadie lo vea) en el Ajusco vestido de lycras, spandex y gortex y con una bici Lightspeed de 9kg.

JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Que pex guey.......Nos hablamos en la semana

Saludos a todos........ y por cierto........ quien tiene planeado ir el sabado al ajusco?????

PD...... Intenta la casa del tornillo en rovolucion....... y no, no es un antro gay...... en verdad en un lugar donde solo venden tornillos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo me apunto para Sabado y Domingo yeah

Tmb esta Mr. Tornillo por el km 5 del Ajusco, ahi chance y tienen.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

pol said:


> Lo que nadie de aquí sabe es que Luigi es un CrossContryero de closet. Dicen las malas lenguas que se aparece los martes o miércoles (para que nadie lo vea) en el Ajusco vestido de lycras, spandex y gortex y con una bici Lightspeed de 9kg.
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


jajajajaja

yo tambien voy el sabado. Hay que llevar a Arivas al mirador


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos, me temo que no se va a poder este sabado...! Ni modo esto de trabajar y depender de harta gente para hacer la chamba nomas no es negocio a veces... Diviertanse!

El Rivas


----------



## Luigi (May 6, 2007)

Hey guys!!!!!! gracias por los tips para conseguir los bolts para la 66.

Creo que los nicknames me despistan un poco pero seguro he subido o bajado con ustedes, pero exageran!!! me gusta mucho subir y subir bien pero me ENCANTA!!! bajar y mientras más técnico y divertido mejor!!!! de eso se trata el freeride, no???

Pablo, huey!!!! no te metas con mis entranamientos de XC de entre semana, bien que me dijiste donde había comprado las malllas, porque querías ocupar unas similares para tus clases de ballet de los jueves, ya te dije que eso no te da nada de condición más que en las puntas de tus pies, jajajajaja

Mis respetos para los pupilos de Pablo: (Alan, Rodrigo y cia) le están dando muy bien!!!

Keep in mind: ................. " NO PAIN NO GAIN"


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Me cae que el Luigi en una V10 se apaña horrible a Vizcaino en su Yeti jajajajajjaa


----------



## Luigi (May 6, 2007)

no se si eso es buena o mala comparación


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Luigi said:


> no se si eso es buena o mala comparación


Es MUY buena... 

Vizcaino es el tercer rankeado del campeonato de XC de Guanajuato en Categoria Intermedios. El rueda una Yeti ASR-SL.


----------



## Luigi (May 6, 2007)

la última vez que corri una carrera de xc quede en 6 lugar y fue hace muchos años, creo que mi fuerte no es el XC............


----------



## Luigi (May 6, 2007)

Pablo, dile a Daniel que cuando filmamos un video de descenso y saltos


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

uuuy ver a luigi en descenso y saltando estaria muy bueno


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Luigi said:


> Pablo, dile a Daniel que cuando filmamos un video de descenso y saltos


Yo participo :thumbsup:


----------



## pol (Aug 3, 2005)

puestos para el sabado Mr. Simon (el unico downhillero 4X4) y yo. a que hora llegan??? que les parece 9am en el estacionamiento.....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

pol said:


> puestos para el sabado Mr. Simon (el unico downhillero 4X4) y yo. a que hora llegan??? que les parece 9am en el estacionamiento.....


9:15?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> 9:15?


Depende de la cruda


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

nos dejaron plantados :cryin:


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

ey q mal pan ehh


----------

